
CIA left explosive material on Loudon school bus after training exercise - AndrewBissell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/cia-left-explosive-material-on-loudoun-school-bus-after-training-exercise/2016/03/31/428f9824-f78d-11e5-a3ce-f06b5ba21f33_story.html
======
bradknowles
Story is from 2016.

